# Whale Sharks @ Georgia Aquarium



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Amazing to see in person! 4 of them in this tank that is 238 feet or so long. They actually disappear from view. The acrylic is 2 feet thick. The viewing panel actually isn't that big compared to the tank likely due to cost.

If anyone wants to see them it's totally worth the trip especially if you go to the Tennessee aquarium too which is only a few hours away. In a lot of ways that aquarium is better. I certainly expected to see more species of coral in the worlds largest aquarium then I house in my house. There really aren't many other interesting marine fish other then the Manta Rays. However they do have a trio of bandit angels (person who was at the tank to show people fish did not even know what they were). Also in the tank was a declivis butterfly.

In the big "reef" there was only red monti and yellow polyps plus a few tiny sps colonies and one RBTA. However there are 4 achilles tangs and they all seem to get along together with them often hanging out together. Something in there is harassing the fish though as almost all large fish are missing their streamers.























































I'll post a few more and some of the TN aquarium later.


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

The Georgia Aquarium is quite an amazing place. I went there for my first time about a year and a bit ago and it is definitely worth the trip!

There are many displays (even an otter display!) Which will keep you busy looking at all sorts of different aquatic animals. 

And even though there wasn't too many corals at the big 'reef' display, the huge wall of glass which wraps over your head is quite a spectacle to see.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope to visit both the Tennessee and Georgia aquarium some day 

Thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Seems like none of the North American public aquariums have really big or varied coral displays. I was hoping to at least see some more rare fish but still a good time.





































TN Aquarium





































Yellow Tangs in with the Sharks and Rays


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Great photo's! Thanks for sharing!


----------

